# Akonadi nervt! [ggf. solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Kann man Akonadi irgendwie vollständig runterhauen oder deaktivieren? 

Der Mist nervt mich einfach nur, ich hab sporadisch immer wieder Fehlermeldungen und mal davon abgesehen das Kontakt einiges langsamer startet...

Wenn ich alles mit -akonadi kompiliere meckert Kaddressbook rum es bräucht die Useflag -.-'


```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QMYSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=true

[Debug]

Tracer=null

Test 2:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server found.

Details: You currently have configured Akonadi to use the MySQL server '/usr/sbin/mysqld'.

Make sure you have the MySQL server installed, set the correct path and ensure you have the necessary read and execution rights on the server executable. The server executable is typically called 'mysqld', its locations varies depending on the distribution.

Test 3:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server is executable.

Details: MySQL server found: /usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.0.90-log for pc-linux-gnu on x86_64 (Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2)

Test 4:  WARNING

--------

MySQL server log contains warnings.

Details: The MySQL server log file &apos;<a href='/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err'>/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err</a>&apos; contains warnings.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err':

InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

InnoDB: use atomic builtins.

100305 23:05:52  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 130600

100305 23:05:52 [Warning] Can't open and lock time zone table: Table 'mysql.time_zone_leap_second' doesn't exist trying to live without them

100305 23:05:52 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.90-log'  socket: '/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.90-r2

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server default configuration found.

Details: The default configuration for the MySQL server was found and is readable at <a href='/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf'>/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf</a>.

File content of '/usr/share/config/akonadi/mysql-global.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 6:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server custom configuration not available.

Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.

Test 7:  SUCCESS

--------

MySQL server configuration is usable.

Details: The MySQL server configuration was found at <a href='/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf'>/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf</a> and is readable.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/mysql.conf':

#

# Global Akonadi MySQL server settings,

# These settings can be adjusted using $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf

#

# Based on advice by Kris KÃ¶hntopp <kris@mysql.com>

#

[mysqld]

skip_grant_tables

skip_networking

# strict query parsing/interpretation

# TODO: make Akonadi work with those settings enabled

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables,strict_all_tables,strict_error_for_division_by_zero,no_auto_create_user,no_auto_value_on_zero,no_engine_substitution,no_zero_date,no_zero_in_date,only_full_group_by,pipes_as_concat

#sql_mode=strict_trans_tables

# use InnoDB for transactions and better crash recovery

default_storage_engine=innodb

# case-insensitive table names, avoids trouble on windows

lower_case_table_names=1

character_set_server=latin1

collation_server=latin1_general_ci

table_cache=200

thread_cache_size=3

log_bin=mysql-bin

expire_logs_days=3

#sync_bin_log=0

# error log file name, relative to datadir

log_error=mysql.err

log_warnings=2

# log all queries, useful for debugging but generates an enormous amount of data

#log=mysql.full

# log queries slower than n seconds, log file name relative to datadir (for debugging only)

#log_slow_queries=mysql.slow

#long_query_time=1

# log queries not using indices, debug only, disable for production use

#log_queries_not_using_indexes=1

# maximum blob size

max_allowed_packet=32M

max_connections=256

# makes sense when having the same query multiple times

# makes no sense with prepared statements and/or transactions

query_cache_type=0

query_cache_size=0

innodb_file_per_table=1

innodb_log_buffer_size=1M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size=1M

# messure database size and adjust

# SELECT sum(data_length) as bla, sum(index_length) as blub FROM information_schema.tables WHERE table_schema not in ("mysql", "information_schema");

innodb_buffer_pool_size=80M

# size of average write burst, keep Innob_log_waits small, keep Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free small (see show global status like "inno%", show global variables)

innodb_log_file_size=64M

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi control process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 10:  SUCCESS

--------

Akonadi server process registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 11:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 12:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service uses an appropriate backend. 

Details: The Nepomuk search service uses one of the recommended backends.

Test 13:  SUCCESS

--------

Server protocol version is recent enough.

Details: The server Protocol version is 23, which equal or newer than the required version 23.

Test 14:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 16:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

Control process died, committing suicide! 

Test 17:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 18:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old'>/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi_control.error.old':

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting 

```

----------

## franzf

Akonadi wird für das Adressbuch verwendet, in künftigen kde-Versionen wird das auch auf den normalen Mail-Verkehr losgelassen (da bin ich richtig gespannt...).

Bei dir scheint der Fehler von nicht gefundenen akonadi-resourcen herzurühren.

Mögliche Lösungen:

1) Als User

```
$ kbuildsycoca4
```

2) kdepim-runtime in der korrekten Version reinstallieren.

3) Auf anderen MailClient ausweichen  :Very Happy: 

claws-mail wurde hier kürzlich als guter Ersatz für kde-3-kmail empfohlen. (ist gtk)

// ARGH:

Die aufgelistete Meldung kommt, wenn du akonadi aus den USE-Flags rausnimmst, aber kdepim-runtime noch installiert ist, oder?

Und ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund  :Razz: 

Kurz und knap:

Willsdu kaddressbook brauchsdu akonadi (und nepomuk, ARGH). Punkt. Leider  :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Akonadi wird für das Adressbuch verwendet, in künftigen kde-Versionen wird das auch auf den normalen Mail-Verkehr losgelassen (da bin ich richtig gespannt...).
> 
> Bei dir scheint der Fehler von nicht gefundenen akonadi-resourcen herzurühren.
> 
> Mögliche Lösungen:
> ...

 

Also ich hab jetzt  kdepimlibs und kdepim-runtime neu installiert und kbuildsycoca4 ausgeführt.

Die Fehlermeldung kommt aber noch immer.

Selbst wenn ich .locale/share/akonadi lösche kommt die Fehlermeldung noch.

```
Das Akonadi-Steuerprogramm ist nicht am D-Bus registriert, was normalerweise bedeutet, dass es nicht gestartet wurde oder beim Start ein schwerer Fehler aufgetreten ist. 
```

```
Keine Ressourcen-Vermittler gefunden. Akonadi ist nicht benutzbar, wenn nicht wenigstens einer verfügbar ist. Das bedeutet normalerweise, dass keine Ressourcen-Vermittler installiert sind oder ein Einrichtungsproblem vorliegt. Die folgenden Pfade wurden durchsucht: /usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents. Die Umgebungsvariable XDG_DATA_DIRS ist auf /usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share gesetzt, überprüfen Sie, ob darin alle Pfade mit installierten Akonadi-Vermittlern enthalten sind.
```

```
gentoo pycoder # emerge -pv kdepimlibs kdepim-runtime

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                               ... done!      

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.4.1  USE="akonadi (-aqua) -debug -handbook (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -ldap -test" 2,373 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-runtime-4.4.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 616 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 2,989 kB

gentoo pycoder # 

```

HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :Sad: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich glaube, da kann Dir momentan niemand helfen. Die Meldung taucht immer wieder mal sporadisch (hier leider weniger sporadisch) auf. Wer dazu mal bei google sucht, findet entsprechende Meldungen aus nahezu allen Distributionen.

Toll, nech?  :Sad: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich glaube, da kann Dir momentan niemand helfen. Die Meldung taucht immer wieder mal sporadisch (hier leider weniger sporadisch) auf. Wer dazu mal bei google sucht, findet entsprechende Meldungen aus nahezu allen Distributionen.
> 
> Toll, nech? 

 

Na toll, wenns so weiter geht wechsel ich echt noch zu gnome  :Sad: 

Trotzdem danke..

----------

## astaecker

Hast du denn überhaupt schon ein Akonadi-Resource angelegt? (denn das war ja die eigentliche Fehlermeldung).

Wenn nicht, empfiehlt es sich z.B. das Adressbuch als Akonadi-Resource anstatt als herkömmliche KDE-Resource einzubinden.

----------

## franzf

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Hast du denn überhaupt schon ein Akonadi-Resource angelegt? (denn das war ja die eigentliche Fehlermeldung).

 

Das ist natürlich auch nocht eine gute Idee..

```
# emerge akonadi
```

Und dann

```
$ akonaditray
```

Öffnet ein Trayicon, mit dem du dann akonadi konfigurieren kannst (mal wieder alles andere als intuitiv, aber was solls...)

Vielleicht hilft das ja.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Hast du denn überhaupt schon ein Akonadi-Resource angelegt? (denn das war ja die eigentliche Fehlermeldung).
> 
> Wenn nicht, empfiehlt es sich z.B. das Adressbuch als Akonadi-Resource anstatt als herkömmliche KDE-Resource einzubinden.

 

Da ich KDE4 kürzlich wutentbrannt an den Nagel gehängt habe, kann ich das jetzt gerade nicht testen, aber was passiert wenn, wenn man mit einem jüngfräulichen KDE startet? Wird das Adressbuch dann etwa trotz der Abhängigkeit zu Adkonadi noch als herkömmliche KDE-Resource angelegt?

Ich hatte es mit einem neuen ~/.kde* probiert und die Fehlermeldungen sind so geblieben, wie weiter oben im Thread beschrieben.

----------

## astaecker

Ich habe es gerade mal mit einem komplett neuen Benutzer getestet: Beim Start wird der kres-migrator aufgerufen, ein leeres Akonadi-Adressbuch erstellt.

Wahrscheinlich wurde bei dir der kres-migrator nicht aufgerufen.

----------

## cryptosteve

"kres-migrator" sagt mir jetzt auch irgendwie gar nichts. Zudem frage ich mich noch, was bei einem neuen Profil migriert werden soll.

Aber nun denn, ich geh mal auf die Suche im Netz, vielleicht findet sich dazu was.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *arlsair wrote:*   Hast du denn überhaupt schon ein Akonadi-Resource angelegt? (denn das war ja die eigentliche Fehlermeldung). 
> 
> Das ist natürlich auch nocht eine gute Idee..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmmm, das hat irgendwie geklappt...

Also ich hab jetzt alles über das akonaditray ---> Einstellungen rausgeworfen und   .locale/share/akonadi (nochmals) gelöscht und die Fehlermeldungen sind weg zumindest seit 3 Logins...

Mal sehen wie lange das noch bleibt... Aber wirklich sinnvoll ist das ja ned wenn ich alle Ressourcen löschen muss damit das Ding nimmer zickt? oO

Wobei wenn ich auf "Testen" klicke  zeigt es mir noch immer ne Fehlermeldung an, jedoch ned beim Login.. oO

----------

## cryptosteve

Welche Fehlermeldung zeigt es denn beim Klick auf "Testen"?

Und Du arbeitest jetzt regelmäßig mit KMail?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Welche Fehlermeldung zeigt es denn beim Klick auf "Testen"?
> 
> Und Du arbeitest jetzt regelmäßig mit KMail?

 

```
 Das Fehlerprotokoll des MySQL-Servers „/home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql.err“ ist fehlerhaft. 
```

```
Der Akonadi-Server hat beim vorigen Start Fehler nach /home/pycoder/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old gemeldet.
```

Wäre mit löschen der jeweiligen Log gelöst, wenn es nicht beim nächsten Login auftauchen würde sobald man [Test...] klickt. 

Wobei das eher ein Schönheitsfehler ist...

KMail benutz ich seit jeher warum?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter:

http://blog.tampakrap.gr/akonadi-now-works-with-mysql-5-1/

----------

## cryptosteve

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> KMail benutz ich seit jeher warum?

 

Wollte nur wissen, ob Du akonadi auch schön arbeiten läßt, oder ob es einfach keine Fehlermeldungen schmeißt, weil Du es eher selten nutzt.

Aber dann scheint Deine Lösung ja wirklich was zu bringen. Ich gück mir das die nächsten Tage nochmal an, vielleicht darf Thunderbird dann wieder in die zweite Reihe zurück.  :Smile: 

----------

## cami

Dieses Problem hat mich lange gepiesackt. Es schien sich jedem Versuch, es zu beseitigen, zu widersetzen. Letztendlich ist es mir aber gelungen, die Fehlermeldungen loszuwerden. Folgendes habe ich getan, obwohl nicht alles davon notwendig sein muss:

Alle Daten und Konfigurationen von akonadi und nepomuk gelöscht

(ich benutze standalone mysql) mysql, wo nötig, Zugriff auf $HOME/.kde4 verschafft, da mysql setuid/setgid mysql ist

Soprano auf Version 2.5 aktualisiert und dbus,virtuoso,redland,java  und clucene USE-Flags aktiviert

nepomuk neu kompiliert

akonadi (den Client), kdepim-kresources und kdepim-strigi-analyzer installiert

Akonadi-Client gestartet, "local folders"-Resource entfernt und maildir-resource hinzugefügt

Sagt mir Bescheid, wenn ihr alles ausprobiert habt und immernoch Probleme mit der Meldung habt, vielleicht habe ich in der Liste etwas vergessen.

----------

## Josef.95

Eventuell auch einen blick wert http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting/de

----------

